# Part Time Income & Marriage



## braveheart2009 (Mar 25, 2009)

Does it work and your hoping to get a full time salary or an understandable companion who will help you as its her house and family as well.


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

braveheart2009 said:


> Does it work and your hoping to get a full time salary or an understandable companion who will help you as its her house and family as well.


There is not enough detail, so the answer is "it depends".

Family status, current financial need, what is "understandable", long-term goals and plans to get there, etc.


----------



## animal 2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Can you rephrase the question?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Why only part time? And for the person working part time, what is the balance of housework? You mention "her house and family"... Does this mean you're living with her parents? And is the reason you're living with them because there's not enough money to move out?

A couple needs space to grow as a couple, and for apron strings to be cut. As well, respect can be lost if one spouse doesn't feel the other is pulling their weight. How long has the part time income been going on, and what's the plan to change it? And "hope" is not a plan, as I have suggested to more than a few project managers...

C


----------

